# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  DrK Savage Tide Reboot OOC

## DrK

The Savage Tide!


Welcome to the Savage Tide! A big Adventure path to go from level's 1-20! 
_
The City of Sasserine lies perched on the edge of the known world, the last stop before the endless expanse of the Amedio Jungle. It is a hub for trade and home to more than fifteen thousand souls -- a bastion of civilization in a realm plagued by piracy, disease, violent weather, and monsters. This campaign begins in the exotic port city of Sasserine, and it is here that the foundations of your character will be laid. 

Sasserine began not as a city, but as a woman. Over 700 years ago, a cleric of Wee Jas named Sasserine woke one night after a particularly vivid dream of a hidden cove, protected from the sea by vast cliffs and from the land by steaming swamps and jungles. In this vision, she beheld a thriving city and a glittering spire of scarlet stone, and knew Wee Jas had visited her with a prophecy. Sasserine called together her followers, including her lover Teraknian, a soldier and worshiper of Kord, and set out to find this hidden cove. Diseases, accidents, and monsters took their toll, and near the end, despair gnawed at Sasserine's pilgrims. Finally, their numbers reduced to less than a quarter of their initial strength, these pilgrims emerged into a bounteous stretch of land with fertile soil and fields of exotic plants sheltered by twin shoreline cliffs. Sasserine recognized the landscape at once, but Shelya had not warned her of the black dragon that had taken the cove as his territory. Mere hours after the pilgrims had thankfully fed on the abundant plants and had only just begun to hope they had found their new home, the dragon Zelkarune struck. Enraged at this final trial, Sasserine stood her ground against the dragon and defeated it -- but at a terrible cost. For in delivering the final strike, Sasserine had been forced to step between Zelkarune's claw and Teraknian; the blow meant for him instead laid her low, just as she called down a bolt of fire from the sky to slay the dragon.

In the days to follow, the survivors turned to Teraknian for leadership, who vowed to found a city in Sasserine's name. It was the year -124 cy, and over the seven centuries to follow, Sasserine would mature into one of the great hidden wonders of the south. 

Of late the city has seen adventure and trouble in equal measure. House Vandeboren, once a noble and proud house has fallen upon hard times with the death of the House Lord and his lady in a mysterious fire. They left behind their diligent and hard working daughter Lavinia and their wastrel son Vanthus and seemingly debts and trouble. However all was not as it seemed! Lavinia, down on her luck hired some local adventurers including Lara and Grimgor and they managed to retrieve the Blue Nixie from some toughs trading illegale animal at the dock side. 

Investigating Vanthus they were trapped upon a small island filled with zombies and soon thereafter discovered Vanthus had taken a lover, none other than Roywn Kellani who was head of the Lotus Dragons, and who Vanthus was funneling the Vanderboren wealth to. Lara, Grimgor and some others however detsroyed the guild, slaying them all and were feted as heroes by Lavinia who kept them on as retainers alongside the renowned Jade Ravens. 

Having more evidence that Vanthus had killed her parents (as well as stealing her money and trying to kill Lara, Grimgor and friends) the party had journeyed to Kraken Cove on the far side of Jeklea Bay in search of Vanthus. Hear the discovered chaos instead. A wrecked ship with a  mysterious black pearl that had shattered and spread a deadly Savage fever leaving the pirates infected and mutated into savage beasts. THe party had slain the pirates of the cove without loss meeting Hariss Javell, a captain of the Scarlet fleet and one beset by savage pirates. the meeting was short however as  Javell informed the party that she now had a vendetta against Vanthus (as he had smashed the pearl and spread the savage fever), and in fact the entire Vanderboren family, and that she had already dispatched men to Sasserine to kill his family, his friends, his pets, anyone who owes him money, people he went to school with, people he drinks with, and whatever slut he keeps at port. As this included their employer, Lavinia, and as the die had already been cast, the partys meeting with Javell was short as they raced back to Sasserine and their employers aid. However, before they left they managed to make a good impression on the captain by helpfully healing her wounds and loudly and convincingly decreeing their hatred for Vanthus and their desire to see him dead, and Harliss expressed regret at calling for Lavinias death, giving the party one of her earrings as a code to her first mate, whom she dispatched with the task, to listen to the partys message. The party had managed to get back to Lavinia's manor and dispatch the bullywugs saving the jade ravens and Lavinia!

Now Lavinia has declared she will seek new fortune at  Farshore, the colony her parents founded on the fabled Isle of Dread. Commissioning two ships, her own Blue Nixie and the one rune by her friend Lara Dantalion, the Sea Wyvren she has recruited brave colonists and travellers to journey with her..... 

_

*City Map*
*Spoiler*
Show




It sits on the coast of the Savage Coast south from the crater city of Cauldron... 




Please see the players guide available here as a free download

NPCs Aboard the SeaWyrven and Associated

Name
Picture
Description

Lavinia

Lavinia Vanderboren was the initial employer of the heroes that became the Snapdragons. She is a young noblewho had responsibility thrust upon her when her parents were killed in an explosion. The heroes were hired to free her boat from the thugs (employees of the Lotus Dragons). Afterwards, the heroes helped her to find her brother, Vanthus Vanderboren.
Lavinia has a complicated relationship with her brother. As children, they were very close, and often played elaborate pranks. However, one prank involving Elixirs of Love in a watertower lead to extreme action on her parents' part. Lavinia and Vanthus were sent to separate boarding schools. Lavinia used her experience well, and learned everything she needed to in order to run the Vanderboren estate. Vanthus did not use his time at boarding school so well. So, Lavinia's parents left everything to her in their will. When Vanthus discovered that he was left nothing, he lashed out, and stole as much cash as he could, using it to fund the Lotus Dragons.

When Lavinia discovered that Vanthus was responsible for the explosion that killed her parents, she lost all sympathy for her brother. She accepted that the Snapdragons might need to kill him, rather than bring him in to justice. After the assault on her manor, Lavinia took some time to read through the journal of her mother, which had been recovered from the family vault by the heroes early in their employment. While reading, she discovered that her mother had established a colony on The Isle of Dread, far to the south several years ago. The colony represented a potentially major source of exotic goods, a prospect that could greatly enrich both her estate and the Islaran estate, a prospect that greatly interested Gregor Sea. Lara and Grimgor took their recently-acquired ship, the Sea Wyvern, and Lavinia captained her parents' surviving vessel, the Blue Nixie, and the group set sail for the south.

Vanthus

Treacherous brother of Lavinia, Vanthus was a human male in his early twenties. He had long, well-kept strawberry blond hair, the same color as his sisters, and also kept a well-trimmed anchor beard and goatee. In his life as a man, Vanthus dressed in finery wherever he went and loved to be flashy, both with his cash and with his personal expression. He was a classically-schooled fencer and favored the rapier and main gauche, and he possessed a set in the same style as his sisters. Vanthus first meetings with the party showed him murdering his parents, consorting with criminal gangs to disrupt sea trade in his home city, gutting his parents treasury, attempting to kill the men in his sisters employ, and most horribly, detonating the first of a series of shadow pearls and unleashing the savage tide on a remote beach.

Urol

Urol is a bent old gnome, but he is an expert on nature and the Isle of Dread. I actually went to the Isle of Dread oncefascinating place. Sadly, my stay on the island was unfortunately shortdue to events beyond my control, I might add! Weve certainly nothing to fear this time around! Urol is a bent old gnome who constantly squints when he looks. He carries the odor of the land about with him, an odor that most find not too pleasant. He is talkative and chipper except when the subject of the natural world comes up, whereupon he flies into a frenzy of excited stuttering bliss, expounding upon obscure and often strangely fascinating (to him, at least) bits of lore.

Father Feres

Father Feres, preist of Hieroneous, sickly and and a bit strange he appears ill even as you leave and avoids talking to most people.

Avner Meravanchi,

Avner Meravanchi, spoiled noble whose family is paying for part of the voyage. Accompanied by two servants and a magnificent stallion called Thunderstrike. Seems aloof, arrogant and contemptuous of those around him. And was outraged when Lara was given the Captain's cabin. Lavinia has begged he be tolerated as his rich family are part of the funding for her expedition.













The Brave Few


The IC thread

----------


## DrK

Additional Post for DM information

----------


## BelGareth

Thanks!!

If were doing speech colors, Ill take a *green* of the original players havent already taken it.

Aramus

*Player*
*Character*
*Build*

RCGothic
Lara Dantalion
human swashbuckler

Starbin
Grimgor
dwarf warder

Yas392
Tygar Foster
half-elf cleric

DaOldeWolf
Felix Clawson
catfolk arcanist

Casual Viking
Kona the Illuminator
tengu mystic (Knight Chandler)

BelGareth
Aramus
human druid

----------


## RCgothic

Subscribed! As usual I don't use coloured text for speech.

----------


## Yas392

Thank you for invite.

Tygar will be using *bolded blue* for color speech.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminated*
5' bright light, 10' normal, low-light vision, Perception +13
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36

POST TEMPLATE


*Spoiler: Resource tracking*
Show

Stance: Elemental Flux (+4 dodge to AC included above)
Active Element: Air
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Ego-wounding Strike
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y

----------


## Starbin

Here ... and reserved for future character stuff.  And again seems like a this color speaker

Grimgor Ghoulsbane, Dwarven Warder

----------


## Yas392

*@Drk* I knew I forgot something. Can I make a quick purchase before I jump into the IC thread?

----------


## RCgothic

I put this together towards the end of the last game:

NPC Crew of the Sea Wyvern.

I've also put together this WIP deck plan of the Sea Wyvern:

*Spoiler: Deck Plan WIP*
Show


From left to right:
The Crow's Nests
The Fighting Tops
The Forecastle/Quarterdeck
The Main Deck
The Crew Deck
The Hold


I still need to annotate all this. The party's quarters are in the stern of the ship on the main deck. The big room on the right is the great cabin, which is a conference room. The other aftmost room is the captain's cabin. The other 6 cabins are up for grabs, and the 6th will be the ship's office/purser's cabin.

At the fore of the main deck is the passengers' bunkroom/stable, though i'm going to make a slight adjustments there, and in front of that is the ship's head, literally the open-aired crew privy.

On the crew deck the two large rooms amidships are the galley and the armoury/strongroom. At the aft of the crew deck is the ward room and the NPC officer cabins. Our arrogant noble friend has been given one of the larger ones.

Still WIP. The crow's nest level in particular is unfinished.

The good thing about ships of this period are the partition walls. Things can be rearranged if necessary.

I also hope to give The Blue Nixie a floorplan as well. It's a larger ship so it will be more complex.

----------


## BelGareth

This is awesome RCgothic.

Also, great post, it read like you just knew _everyones_ names (even if this is pbp), very well done.

----------


## RCgothic

It's her job to know. :Small Wink: . But seriously, I was a little bit worried I was dropping too many names! But if we're going to have NPCs along, better establish them early so everyone remembers they're there.

I figure at this point Lara and Grimgor have had about a week to get to know their new crew. They won't know everyone aboard, but should know the heads of function and select crew members. Other party members can arrive or have been aboard already, whichever. :Small Smile: 

Current complement is 6 PCs, 8 NPC officers, 36NPC crew, 12 NPC passengers + 1 horse. It's a lot!

----------


## BelGareth

> It's her job to know.. But seriously, I was a little bit worried I was dropping too many names! But if we're going to have NPCs along, better establish them early so everyone remembers they're there.
> 
> I figure at this point Lara and Grimgor have had about a week to get to know their new crew. They won't know everyone aboard, but should know the heads of function and select crew members. Other party members can arrive or have been aboard already, whichever.
> 
> Current complement is 6 PCs, 8 NPC officers, 36NPC crew, 12 NPC passengers + 1 horse. It's a lot!


Seriously, that's a LOT of people to keep track of!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Wooh! Thanks for picking me! I really appreciate it. I´ll go with dark orange.

Here is Felix Clawson and Isaac his parrot

----------


## RCgothic

Updated deck plan:



Click to go to Google Photos if the resolution isn't great in-thread.

----------


## Starbin

Ill post later today - on vacation right now

----------


## Yas392

Just waiting for Drk's answer before I post IC.

*EDIT:* My purchases are just vials.

----------


## BelGareth

> Updated deck plan:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to go to Google Photos if the resolution isn't great in-thread.


Did you make these?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Updated deck plan:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to go to Google Photos if the resolution isn't great in-thread.


Absolutely beautiful, I must say.

----------


## DrK

> *@Drk* I knew I forgot something. Can I make a quick purchase before I jump into the IC thread?


Sorry missed the query
Yes feel free to tweak the purchases

----------


## RCgothic

> Did you make these?


Yes, made in Gimp from scratch. I don't usually make maps, but monochrome ships are relatatively easy compared to landscapes.  :Small Red Face: 

Btw if anyone likes naval fiction I heartily recommend the Kydd series by Julian Stockwin. It's a complete Master and Commander rip off, but it's really well done.

----------


## DrK

> Yes, made in Gimp from scratch. I don't usually make maps, but monochrome ships are relatatively easy compared to landscapes. 
> 
> Btw if anyone likes naval fiction I heartily recommend the Kydd series by Julian Stockwin. It's a complete Master and Commander rip off, but it's really well done.


A step up from the likes of Hornblower then?

----------


## Yas392

> Sorry missed the query
> Yes feel free to tweak the purchases


Thanks. I will be posting shortly after I amended my sheet.

*Player*
*Character*
*Build*
*Backstory*

RCGothic
Lara Dantalion
human swashbuckler
✓

Starbin
Grimgor
dwarf warder
✓

Yas392
Tygar Foster
half-elf cleric
✓

DaOldeWolf
Felix Clawson
catfolk arcanist
✓

Casual Viking
Kona the Illuminator
tengu mystic (Knight Chandler)
✓

BelGareth
Aramus
human druid
✓



Copy-Pasting table here for quick reference.

----------


## RCgothic

Not going to be able to respond until much later today. Happy to give over the spotlight to whoever wants to have a go at resolving this so it doesn't just become the Lara show.

He already has a joint-largest cabin on the aft crew deck. It's a bigger space because the sailing master needs room for charts and plotting the course, which the master'll now need to do in the ward room or great cabin instead. He asked for The Master's Cabin, he got the Master's Cabin. :Small Big Grin: 

The Great Cabin is in use as our communal area/dining area/general ship's business. He can't have it.

The other cabin larger than his is mine, and if he wants to share that he'll need to get a good deal nicer.  :Small Amused: 

The other solution I can think of is to move a partition walls to merge his cabin with the next one and making it the biggest. But then Vindalf, Bellin or Tasha and Sosha would need to double up, which they probably wouldn't be happy about.

The eating with the crew isn't a big deal - he can eat in the ward room with the NPCs or the great cabin with us, or in either of those rooms when they're not otherwise in use. The officer's steward can probably be spared to make him some meals

----------


## Yas392

Do our characters know the layout of each room?

----------


## RCgothic

That would depend on previous familiarity with ships and/or the length of time aboard. I'd reckon you've probably poked around all the public areas so far, but wouldn't have seen personal cabin interiors (other than your own) at this point unless you'd been onboard a while.

The Great Cabin and Ward Rooms would be dominated by tables and seating.

----------


## Starbin

Im here!  Just finishing up my vacation - travel day today and back to the grind tomorrow.  Ill try to post today, however.  Interestingly enough, the new Grimgor has Diplomacy ... it may involve brutal honesty and turns of phrase rather than glowing personality, but its there none-the-less.

@DrK - does Full Plate already include masterwork costs?  Language includes this bit: Each suit of full plate must be individually fitted to its owner by a master armorsmith, although a captured suit can be resized to fit a new owner at a cost of 200 to 800 (2d4 100) gold pieces. 

If not, can I bust the max spend on an item by 150gp?

----------


## RCgothic

OOC I'd quite like to visit maybe a few of these sidequests. Quick, someone think up a reason we'd risk annoying our employer by delaying our voyage and parting company with the Nixie. :Small Red Face:

----------


## DrK

> Im here!  Just finishing up my vacation - travel day today and back to the grind tomorrow.  Ill try to post today, however.  Interestingly enough, the new Grimgor has Diplomacy ... it may involve brutal honesty and turns of phrase rather than glowing personality, but its there none-the-less.
> 
> @DrK - does Full Plate already include masterwork costs?  Language includes this bit: Each suit of full plate must be individually fitted to its owner by a master armorsmith, although a captured suit can be resized to fit a new owner at a cost of 200 to 800 (2d4 100) gold pieces. 
> 
> If not, can I bust the max spend on an item by 150gp?


Full plate doesnt include the MW costs, but feel free to creep over slightly to start with the plate





> OOC I'd quite like to visit maybe a few of these sidequests. Quick, someone think up a reason we'd risk annoying our employer by delaying our voyage and parting company with the Nixie.


Lavinia is a friend to Lara/Grimgor and on the schedule its +/- 2-3 days per segment so there is no real rush from Lavinia

----------


## RCgothic

Quick preview of the Blue Nixie map I'm working on:



Composite overlay of all decks. I'm very loosely basing size and layout on _HMS Leopard_ 4th rate (1970).

----------


## Yas392

> Updated deck plan:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to go to Google Photos if the resolution isn't great in-thread.





> Quick preview of the Blue Nixie nap I'm working on:
> 
> 
> 
> Composite overlay of all decks. I'm very loosely basing size and layout on _HMS Leopard_ 4th rate (1970).


Nice schematics. Helps visualize what the ship looks like.

----------


## BelGareth

Its weird, but I want to go to the spiders valley

----------


## Starbin

Got back from vacation, had full days of work, and today is our anniversary.  Ill post tomorrow 😜

----------


## RCgothic

Did a little more work on the Nixie. This is how many levels there'll be:



Getting wide.

----------


## DrK

> Its weird, but I want to go to the spiders valley


Your wish is now granted




> Got back from vacation, had full days of work, and today is our anniversary.  Ill post tomorrow 😜


Welcome back. I saw Grimgor has a sheet now, but glad he's kept the polearms




> Did a little more work on the Nixie. This is how many levels there'll be:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting wide.


Its impressive stuff. She's like a ship of the line is the _Nixie_ an impressive boat!

----------


## RCgothic

Just a small ship of the line, she wouldn't even count by Napoleonic standards.  :Small Wink:  

Not all will be full decks, I'm just making sure I'm leaving enough space on the canvas. Compared with _The Wyvern_ there's an additional poop deck and an additional mid-deck, and five ballistas to a broadside instead of four.

Only slightly more powerful than The Wyvern but substantially larger. More of an armed merchantman than a warship. I feel that's both thematic and allows _The Sea Wyvern_ to contribute at a similar level in battles combined with the skills of the PCs.

But the amount of space on board _Nixie_ is pretty luxurious in comparison.

----------


## CasualViking

Ooh, spiders. Fortitude-vs-not-a-spell is Kona's worst save by far. He is going to take a few minutes of meditation to shuffle some maneuvers around. I've marked it on his sheet.

----------


## Yas392

Going to prep spells for the day for the island.

----------


## BelGareth

> Your wish is now granted


Lol, next time i'll be quiet!!

----------


## Yas392

Tygar is set to go.

----------


## CasualViking

Roll for granted maneuver: (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Yas392

*@Drk* Is Tygar's stealth check accounted for?

----------


## DrK

> *@Drk* Is Tygar's stealth check accounted for?


It hasn't seen Tygar yet, buts it focus is also on the front most party members

----------


## CasualViking

I've changed Kona's Candle Magic. Allies within 15' can now move 5', no AoA, as a swift action,

----------


## DrK

> I've changed Kona's Candle Magic. Allies within 15' can now move 5', no AoA, as a swift action,


Its this kind of thing and the rest of the abilities I'll be curious to see' I've never seen a Mystic in play before. The elemental flux seems pretty powerful disciple so It'll be interesting

----------


## Starbin

Yeah, Grimgor has some bonuses to AC, Ref save and AC right now, but thatll change on his turn.  

Also, allies w/in 10 get +3 AC and +2 Will saves [morale]

----------


## RCgothic

Ooh, nice bonuses!

----------


## RCgothic

DC21 is yiiiikes at this level. :Small Eek:

----------


## DrK

> DC21 is yiiiikes at this level.


Its a big spider so the racial HD help me

----------


## Starbin

You aint lying.  Especially for sir stubby legs!  Fortunately, Grimgor is in the best stance for this attack and hell activate his cloister Enduring Shell to add his shield bonus to the save.

*Ref vs DC21* - (1d20+10)[*25*] (Whew!)

Depending on results, I could advance and try to lock the beastie down.  Or would folks prefer we let it advance closer to us?

----------


## Yas392

How high are our characters above the spider?

----------


## BelGareth

*ref* - (1d20+4)[*23*]

Rolling ref

Edit: Ill post tomorrow, today was busy

----------


## CasualViking

(1d20+5)[*20*] kona reflex. (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## CasualViking

> You aint lying.  Especially for sir stubby legs!  Fortunately, Grimgor is in the best stance for this attack and hell activate his cloister Enduring Shell to add his shield bonus to the save.
> 
> [roll0] (Whew!)
> 
> Depending on results, I could advance and try to lock the beastie down.  Or would folks prefer we let it advance closer to us?


OOC, I think we should hold. It probably can't do actual damage at range, but I assume the rest of the party can.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

To get more information on the creature which type of Knowledge check do I need to make? Nature?

K. Nature (1d20+10)[*18*]

----------


## Yas392

Attempting some knowledge checks to identify creature while I wait for the answer to my question.

Knowledge (Arcana): (1d20+4)[*18*]

Knowledge (Planes): (1d20+4)[*24*]

Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+4)[*21*]

Also, does the area has any cover other than greenery?

----------


## DrK

Its on the same level as you, just running down a stream towards you where you are at the edge of the jungle (like a T junction) 
Cover here is either off the edge of the cliff via flight or the trees 

Know (Nature) is relevant but DC18 just says some sort of giant hairy tarantula

----------


## Yas392

> You are on a ~20ft wide stretch of clear ground parallel to the cliff and *looking down a 10ft wide shallow stream* where the spider is running from. The rest of the area is thick undergrowth (difficult terrain)[/I]


Bolded bit is confusing. I interpreted that as our characters having higher ground over the spider. 

Our characters' positions are confusing as well to me. Let me see if I get this right. Our characters climbed up the cliff slope on ropes that Kona hurl down to the 20x20 ft clearing just before the forest. Everything else is undergrowth. They can see a giant spider closing on them; its legs on each side of the bank of the river. The stream/river runs to and pours over the cliff is not off the edge of the clear ground the party is standing on but another cliff edge covered in undergrowth.

----------


## Starbin

> Bolded bit is confusing. I interpreted that as our characters having higher ground over the spider. 
> 
> Our characters' positions are confusing as well to me. Let me see if I get this right. Our characters climbed up the cliff slope on ropes that Kona hurl down to the 20x20 ft clearing just before the forest. Everything else is undergrowth. They can see a giant spider closing on them; its legs on each side of the bank of the river. The stream/river runs to and pours over the cliff is not off the edge of the clear ground the party is standing on but another cliff edge covered in undergrowth.


I had a similar issue the first couple of times I read the description.  The way I read it now with DrK's extra explanation below, we climbed up to the cliff which has a stretch of cleared space between the edge and the jungle.  We came upon an inland stream that is coming from the jungle to the edge of the cliff.  When we looked down the stream - not from height, but like 'looking down a corridor' -  we saw the boat and the spider.  The path along the edge of the cliff is clear, but all the jungle is difficult terrain.  It sounds like the clear path running along the edge of the cliff is at least 20' wide at this point ... however, it may vary further along.  

I initially presumed the spider was 100' from us, and that we were probably 5 to 10' away from the edge of the jungle ... since it would be crazy to think we were walking the very edge of the cliff  :Small Big Grin:   But that being said, DrK may have imagined we were at the very edge of the jungle peering at the spider 100' feet away.  The real question from my perspective is how far away from the edge of the jungle we were to start.  That will drive if we can 5' step forward, or how far back we were.  

As an aside, I think the only way the cliff provides cover is if you lowered yourself partially down and attacked from there.  Or you can fly above the trees and get some cover / concealment, I'm guessing.  Or move closer to the trees and away from the stream so you're using the jungle as cover/concealment.  

Hope that helps.  I'm sure DrK will confirm or correct as necessary  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RCgothic

As Starbin's description, but I think the boat was the spider's body.

----------


## Starbin

> As Starbin's description, but I think the boat was the spider's body.


Hunh.  I didn't see that ... would make sense!

----------


## DrK

Starbins description was correct apart from that the  spider was a massive mossy lump beside the boat

----------


## Yas392

> I had a similar issue the first couple of times I read the description.  The way I read it now with DrK's extra explanation below, we climbed up to the cliff which has a stretch of cleared space between the edge and the jungle.  We came upon an inland stream that is coming from the jungle to the edge of the cliff.  When we looked down the stream - not from height, but like 'looking down a corridor' -  we saw the boat and the spider.  The path along the edge of the cliff is clear, but all the jungle is difficult terrain.  It sounds like the clear path running along the edge of the cliff is at least 20' wide at this point ... however, it may vary further along.  
> 
> I initially presumed the spider was 100' from us, and that we were probably 5 to 10' away from the edge of the jungle ... since it would be crazy to think we were walking the very edge of the cliff   But that being said, DrK may have imagined we were at the very edge of the jungle peering at the spider 100' feet away.  The real question from my perspective is how far away from the edge of the jungle we were to start.  That will drive if we can 5' step forward, or how far back we were.  
> 
> As an aside, I think the only way the cliff provides cover is if you lowered yourself partially down and attacked from there.  Or you can fly above the trees and get some cover / concealment, I'm guessing.  Or move closer to the trees and away from the stream so you're using the jungle as cover/concealment.  
> 
> Hope that helps.  I'm sure DrK will confirm or correct as necessary





> Starbins description was correct apart from that the  spider was a massive mossy lump beside the boat


That description gives a clearer picture. Who are we waiting for now to go?

----------


## CasualViking

Is Kona within a 5' step of 5' range?

----------


## RCgothic

Oof. Slightly more than half my hp in one hit. AC was 26 as well inc the +4 bonus. Even with dodging panache a 29 wouldn't be quite good enough.

----------


## Starbin

I tried to stop it, RCG ... but needed to roll a 16 or 17.  

And of course I didn't prepare the maneuver that allows you to move away w/o an AOO.  Didn't expect a large creature immediately  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BelGareth

Withdraw from the line, Aramus can heal if needed. 

Wish I had changed my spells, lol

----------


## DrK

> Is Kona within a 5' step of 5' range?


Yes




> Oof. Slightly more than half my hp in one hit. AC was 26 as well inc the +4 bonus. Even with dodging panache a 29 wouldn't be quite good enough.


Unlucky, its a big beastie

----------


## CasualViking

Oops, subtract 2 damage from each of Kona's hits, I only applied sickned to attack rolls.

----------


## Yas392

How far is the Spider from Tygar?

----------


## DrK

> How far is the Spider from Tygar?


~20-30ft but there is 3 other PCs in the way distracting it

----------


## Yas392

Would channel energy affect the spider if I have Tygar 5 ft step?

----------


## Starbin

Spider has a 10' reach, so you should be able to channel to hit folks w/o getting him.  But I'm always cautious about those exact distances in theater of the mind.  However, if Lara attacks and 5' steps back, you would probably be good.

----------


## Yas392

> Spider has a 10' reach, so you should be able to channel to hit folks w/o getting him.  But I'm always cautious about those exact distances in theater of the mind.  However, if Lara attacks and 5' steps back, you would probably be good.


I need Drk to confirm since he said it could be anywhere from 20-30 ft from Tygar. Channel is a 30 ft burst. He might cure the spider by accident since he does not have selective channel feat.

----------


## Starbin

I thought the 20-30 took into account the creatures 10 reach.  But DrK has the ground truth.

----------


## Yas392

Yeah. I find it amusing that a similar, simultaneous battle is happening in my other game where the party is fighting a huge spider.

----------


## DrK

> I need Drk to confirm since he said it could be anywhere from 20-30 ft from Tygar. Channel is a 30 ft burst. He might cure the spider by accident since he does not have selective channel feat.


You can easily move to a position behind the front trio to include them and exclude the spider

----------


## Yas392

OK. Thanks.

----------


## DrK

Ill give Aramus and Lara till tomorrow to post them bot them for round and get the spider biting

----------


## Starbin

Dammit, DrK!  Its really hard to make a difference with bonus AC and counter attacks when you keep rolling 16s and 17s ....

----------


## CasualViking

messed op the dice syntax AND sickened. But I got the nat 20 i needed to savew against that poison, oh yeah.  

First attack hits AC *13* for (2d6+17)[*24*] total. 
Second attack hits for (2d6+17)[*20*] and threatens a crit. *confirm* - (1d20+6)[*16*],  *added damage* - (1d10+8)[*17*].

----------


## DrK

> Dammit, DrK!  Its really hard to make a difference with bonus AC and counter attacks when you keep rolling 16s and 17s ....


You know thats unusual for me, normally I roll about as well as you do

----------


## Yas392

That is one bad attack roll with a maximized damage dice.

----------


## DrK

Sorry for the slow responses over the past  week. Had some work related issues
I'll update tomorrow and bot and other PC rolls as needed to keep the momentum going

----------


## RCgothic

I've also been struggling for time. I'll try and reply soon.

----------


## Starbin

@DrK and others - remember if you're within 30' of Grimgor (which y'all should be, except _maybe_ Tygar) you have *+4 AC (morale)*.  Additionally, if the spider has greater than a 1 Int, it would take a -4 to strike anyone but Grimgor (due to Armiger's Mark).  

If the spider is taking a -4, I might be able to counter its blows in the future ... if it's too stupid, then my chances are pretty slim when I need to roll a 17 or 18 ...

Of course, it still sucks that effectively there's an 8 point swing for this thing to hit Kona and I think it's going to be successful anyways ...

----------


## DrK

> @DrK and others - remember if you're within 30' of Grimgor (which y'all should be, except _maybe_ Tygar) you have *+4 AC (morale)*.  Additionally, if the spider has greater than a 1 Int, it would take a -4 to strike anyone but Grimgor (due to Armiger's Mark).  
> 
> If the spider is taking a -4, I might be able to counter its blows in the future ... if it's too stupid, then my chances are pretty slim when I need to roll a 17 or 18 ...
> 
> Of course, it still sucks that effectively there's an 8 point swing for this thing to hit Kona and I think it's going to be successful anyways ...


Ths spider was very, very stupid. But also now happily dead!

----------


## RCgothic

Accidentally posted in the recruitment thread:




> Lara Knowledge (local): (1d20+6)*[19]*
> 
> Edit: Frustratingly close! Can I claim a circumstance bonus for relevant ranks in Profession (Sailor)?
> 
> Edit2: Wrong thread, sorry.


Can I claim a circumstance bonus for that? I think it's reasonable Lara might have heard of them as a Sailor.

----------


## DrK

> Accidentally posted in the recruitment thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I claim a circumstance bonus for that? I think it's reasonable Lara might have heard of them as a Sailor.


Yes I think profession sailor can give the +2 synergy bonus you need

----------


## Yas392

Waiting for answers on normal arrows from the party.

----------


## DrK

> Waiting for answers on normal arrows from the party.


The boat (when you return later) has plenty so assume you can refill there between forays onto land
you can also try and retrive your arrows with the standard 50% recovery chance

----------


## BelGareth

Thats 20 arrows/1 quiver, puts me down to ~37

----------


## CasualViking

Fort save: (1d20+2)[*6*]. Will having fiore resistance 15 or fast healing 1 protect against the heatstroke?

----------


## Yas392

Oof. Those rolls.

----------


## DrK

> Fort save: [roll0]. Will having fiore resistance 15 or fast healing 1 protect against the heatstroke?


fire resistance would negate the problem

----------


## BelGareth

3 of us with heat exhaustion....well, we can rest, but your orders still stand, we would have to send a messenger back, i definitely could change some of my spells (endure elements)

----------


## Starbin

Oh Lordy ... *Fort vs DC15* - (1d20+6)[*25*]

Hubba bubba!

----------


## Yas392

*@Drk* Are our characters taking 2d6 or 26 non-lethal damage?

----------


## RCgothic

Oh dear, this isn't a great save for Lara. Going to use Charmed Life to add CHA(+3) to FORT(+4). One of three uses a day.

(1d20+7)[*14*]

Edit: Argh!

----------


## DrK

@Yas

2d6 not 26, sorry that was my typo

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Making the damage roll since I failed the save: (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## RCgothic

(2d6)[*7*] me too

----------


## Yas392

Non-lethal damage: (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## BelGareth

Gotta roll it as well

*non-lethal* - (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## CasualViking

Is this round of prep a round of combat? Kona has all sorts of abilties that only work during an "encounter".

----------


## Starbin

Pre-combat, methinks ... since our actions could avoid/negate combat.

----------


## Starbin

Sorry for a 'double' post, but had a few points.  It feels like we may not be combat, but definitely should have been expecting bad stuff.  If this is a 'surprise round' Grimgor has combat reflexes, so should get an AOO even when flatfooted.  Unless something stops that?

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*12*], *Dam* - (2d6+4)[*14*] EDIT: My God ...

If we're doing Init, his bonus is +8 right now.

----------


## DrK

> Sorry for a 'double' post, but had a few points.  It feels like we may not be combat, but definitely should have been expecting bad stuff.  If this is a 'surprise round' Grimgor has combat reflexes, so should get an AOO even when flatfooted.  Unless something stops that?
> 
> [roll0], [roll1] EDIT: My God ...
> 
> If we're doing Init, his bonus is +8 right now.


It was invisble prior to its attack so would avoid the AoO

I'm just assuming its the "parties" turn now the attack having been their turn

----------


## Yas392

*@Drk* Are our characters armed (e.g their weapons drawn prior to battle) other than Aramus?

----------


## Starbin

I think that depends on you.  Grimgor would certainly be holding his pike

----------


## DrK

> *@Drk* Are our characters armed (e.g their weapons drawn prior to battle) other than Aramus?





> I think that depends on you.  Grimgor would certainly be holding his pike


As Starbin said, I would assume that as its a relatively hostile place as you survey the cliffs and the odd forest I would have assumed most of the party would have their weapons out

----------


## Yas392

Alright. Just confirming in case it is the contrary.

----------


## CasualViking

granted maneuver start of first turn: (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## CasualViking

Kona decided to be _heroic_.

Fixing my rolls....Confirm the threat (1d20+8)[*17*], *adddamage* - (1d10+10)[*19*]. Fire damage on first attack (2d6+4)[*14*], second attack (2d6+4)[*13*]

----------


## Starbin

Holy crap .... we know who the real deal is here ... 67 damage for one standard action!  +19 if the crit confirms.

U jelly  :Small Smile:

----------


## Yas392

Going to withhold actions for the moment.

----------


## DrK

> Holy crap .... we know who the real deal is here ... 67 damage for one standard action!  +19 if the crit confirms.
> 
> U jelly


Crit doesn't confirm but ouch. That elemental flux stance is a crazy level 3 stance! And the static +5 dam from the candle stuff... its a class to be reckoned with

----------


## CasualViking

> Crit doesn't confirm but ouch. That elemental flux stance is a crazy level 3 stance! And the static +5 dam from the candle stuff... its a class to be reckoned with


We're still early, and I could take it down a notch by switching from Knight-Chandler to plain Mystic if you'd prefer.

----------


## Yas392

I assume nothing from knowledge checks?

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus can't do much being exhausted is just the cherry on the top, which is why i've been pushing to rest, he can prepare endure elements for those who need it.

----------


## DrK

> We're still early, and I could take it down a notch by switching from Knight-Chandler to plain Mystic if you'd prefer.


Probably early to do that. We'll just keep an eye on things




> I assume nothing from knowledge checks?


No, it was a Know(nature) for that type of fey infused vermin


@ ALL

It took you several hours to get to the top of the cliffs. So its early afternoon. The ship won't leave without you unless many days go past. As for the climb its looks manageable if you have some gear (i.e. rope etc...) but it would take a skilled climber to free climb. Although there are many vines, ledges etc... So its achievable. 

Pushing back to the Wyvren would take you to dusk and require more Fort saves. Staying static you could build a campsite and no fort saves and do a night in the vermin jungle

----------


## RCgothic

We're fatigued/exhausted, so we should definitely rest.

Lara told the Wyvern to wait two moons, so we're not out of time yet, but it never hurts to send an update if possible, she's not suggesting we return just yet.

Given the temperatures in the day we may wish to adventure in the dark/morning before things heat up. If we rest from now and begin immediately after we're rested without waiting for it to get light we can avoid the worst of the heat.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus can prepare endure elements to help. Also changing spells to be more helpful.

Edit: communal spider climb should get us down the cliff.

----------


## DrK

I'm getting back to speed after a horrendous 10 days at work

----------


## Yas392

*@Drk* How are 1/day abilities reset? At pre-determined time no matter when it was used in the previous day e.g reset at dawn or 24 hours past from the time of expenditure?

----------


## DrK

> *@Drk* How are 1/day abilities reset? At pre-determined time no matter when it was used in the previous day e.g reset at dawn or 24 hours past from the time of expenditure?


I would view them as once per day (as in calendar day really) where you reset your abilities when you stop and sleep and reset your spells

----------


## Yas392

> I would view them as once per day (as in calendar day really) where you reset your abilities when you stop and sleep and reset your spells


So reset after 8 hours of rest like spells? Just making sure if I am reading this right.

And how far is Tygar from the river? It will affect the previous night action.

----------


## DrK

> So reset after 8 hours of rest like spells? Just making sure if I am reading this right.
> 
> And how far is Tygar from the river? It will affect the previous night action.


Yes

There are streams within a few hundred yards of the camp

----------


## Yas392

OK. He would not use the ability then.

----------


## BelGareth

So who needs the Endure elements?

I only have 2 more besides, Aramus and the Captain

----------


## Yas392

Half damage and no poison. That is a relief.

----------


## Starbin

Getting real tired at rolling crappy with a +14 Per modifier.  5e got it right with passive perception.

*Ref* - (1d20+7)[*8*] ... and *Fort* - (1d20+6)[*22*]

Edit: Sigh ...

----------


## RCgothic

Lara Reflex (using charmed life) (1d20+11)[*27*] plus Fort if necessary (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## BelGareth

rolling, hopefully this doesn't hit me....

*ref* - (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## BelGareth

darny darny darn

*Fort* - (1d20+5)[*18*]

EDIT: phew, i was this close to being _even more_ useless.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Time to roll Isaac´s damage: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Yas392

The damage has been rolled IC though.

----------


## DrK

Sorry, been ill for the past week. Recovering now but will take some time to catch up. Please bear with me.

----------


## BelGareth

I gotchu

----------


## Yas392

Get well soon. 

Don't mind if I take advantage of that gap to add a post.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Starbin

*Damage* - (6d6+11)[*27*] ... messed up my damage roll

----------


## Yas392

*@Drk* Will be waiting for answer from PM before I post for Tygar.

----------


## BelGareth

not sure why i even roll sometimes..... :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Yas392

Lol, damage is the same as Aramus.

----------


## BelGareth

> Lol, damage is the same as Aramus.


Every bit counts right? (Dr) right????

----------


## Yas392

*@Drk* Waiting for Tygar's Knowledge Arcana result.

----------


## Starbin

AOO ... heres hoping!
*AOO* - (1d20+8)[*28*], *Damage* - (12d6+22)[*61*]

----------


## Starbin

Whoop, screwed up damage on the first o e ...*Dam* - (6d6+11)[*34*]

However, as thats a possible crit ... if this roll confirms, add the damage from the previous post. *Crit* - (1d20+8)[*16*]

PS - the pike is magical, if that changes anything

EDIT: So to be clear - *34* damage on the AOO, *95* damage if a 16 confirms a crit.

----------


## CasualViking

Cold damage 1: (1d10+10)[*17*] + (2d6)[*11*]

Confirm attack 2: (1d20+8)[*26*]

Damage: (1d10+10)[*11*]+ (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

Apologies all, I've had some issues in work/home life so have been off the forums. I should be returning shortly

----------


## Starbin

Should I have rolled an AOO for both of the statues?

----------


## CasualViking

Another beating like that and I'm dead. 

In other news, allies within 15' now do +4 cold damage.

----------


## Yas392

Still waiting for knowledge check result unless it gives nothing.

----------


## RCgothic

Those are both critical threats (NAT 15 or higher), so:

(1d20+13)[*21*](1d6+13)[*15*] of which 4 cold additional.

(1d20+13)[*30*](1d6+13)[*14*] of which 4 cold additional.

Edit: that's looking a lot like a single turn 50-64 damage!  :Small Eek:

----------


## Starbin

*@CasualViking* - first attack will miss due to Grimgor's counter, so gain 14 hit points.  Better than a CLW!

----------


## Yas392

*@DrK* I need confirmation before I post Tygar's action.

----------


## DrK

> *@DrK* I need confirmation before I post Tygar's action.


He would know that they were some sort of animated construct - like a mini golem but without the magic uimmunity

----------


## CasualViking

*animus healing* - (4d6)[*11*]. That, and Grimgor's timely aid, puts Kona at full health.

----------


## Yas392

> He would know that they were some sort of animated construct - like a mini golem but without the magic uimmunity


Thank you.

----------


## Starbin

*Perception* - (1d20+14)[*18*]

Sorry about that!

----------


## Yas392

I guess my character is not seeing anything.

----------


## CasualViking

Did Kona find another way in?

----------


## DrK

> Did Kona find another way in?


Not unless they want toclimb the walls of the pagoda and then try and squeeze in a window
Its a simple square compound wall with a pagoda like structure in the centre

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Merry Christmas to everyone!

----------


## DrK

Merry Christmas all! I hope everyone has nice food filled days to relax and refresh

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Merry Christmas all! I hope everyone has nice food filled days to relax and refresh


Wish you all a Happy new Year and hopefully all your resolutions will come true.

----------


## DrK

Happy New Year to all of you as well

Who wants to bring in the New Year with some trap disarming

----------


## Yas392

Tygar proposed dispelling it. He is waiting for the others to pitch in before he wastes his dispel.

----------


## CasualViking

> Tygar proposed dispelling it. He is waiting for the others to pitch in before he wastes his dispel.


Not it. And I vounteer the dwarf to see what it does :-D

----------


## RCgothic

Disable Device isn't in Lara's skillset unfortunately.

----------


## Yas392

> *Not it.* And I vounteer the dwarf to see what it does :-D


I am referring to the trap as a whole so it is an it and I do not appreciate this attempt at correcting me.

----------


## RCgothic

I don't think CV meant anything by that. "Not It" just means "I don't volunteer" / "I don't propose to do anything" in this context.

I don't think the suggestion of watching Grimgor walk into the trap to determine the kind of trap was serious.

----------


## Starbin

Agreed - not it was a standard phrase growing up ... effectively volunteering to NOT volunteer  :Small Smile: 

And Grimgor is the meat shield so no worries.  But if someone can disarm it first, bonus!

----------


## CasualViking

Yeah, I was just messing around and dodging the task.

----------


## Yas392

*@RCgothic* CV's post should have been clearer then. Bolded statement was phrased in a way that I got that message.

----------


## BelGareth

I saw no malice, or ill intent in any of the above. 

Everything ok Yas392?

----------


## Yas392

Yes. Just a misinterpretation of the wording in the aforementioned post.

----------


## BelGareth

> Yes. Just a misinterpretation of the wording in the aforementioned post.


Ah, roger that, happens to me all the dang time!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

So, the plan is to send the most durable in the party to take the hit?

----------


## BelGareth

Unless we find something, I think so

----------


## CasualViking

I think the plan is for the GM to confirm that there is no big window to simply let us bypass the door. Then, we try a dispel. And then Grimgor opens the door (and if he doesn't want to, Kona will).

----------


## Starbin

> I think the plan is for the GM to confirm that there is no big window to simply let us bypass the door. Then, we try a dispel. And then Grimgor opens the door (and if he doesn't want to, Kona will).


Agreed ... 1) alternative route, 2) dispel magic, 3) Grimgor opens the door for a spectacular failure ... and heals as required.  I think DrK is just trying to get stuff in order.

----------


## DrK

Yup, choices are... Dispel, Disarm, Destruction (of the wall) or enDure the impact

----------


## Yas392

Posted a post to push us forward.

----------


## BelGareth

yes, i just did that. 

Saves as necessary:
*Fort* - (1d20+5)[*24*]
*Ref* - (1d20+4)[*18*]
*Will* - (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Yas392

Hope the others have more luck than Tygar's crappy roll.

----------


## CasualViking

Ouch. Well, potentially ouch. Is Kona flat-footed against that trap? He doesn't have any special abilities in that regard.

----------


## CasualViking

Ouch. Well, potentially ouch. Is Kona flat-footed against that trap? He doesn't have any special abilities in that regard.

----------


## Starbin

Depending on the answer, might be worth Grimgor giving a warning shout.  The wording reads making a diplomacy check vs the attack... I read this as trying to convince the party member to move out of the way, vice convincing the darts to miss  :Small Big Grin: 

*Diplomacy* - (1d20+13)[*20*] vs Attack rolls

EDIT: Also, is Grimgor w/in 10 of Kona?  If so AC is +3

----------


## CasualViking

> Ouch. Well, potentially ouch. Is Kona flat-footed against that trap? He doesn't have any special abilities in that regard.


Kona is either at 32 or 15 HP, and making a *fort save* - (1d20+2)[*8*] against either 14 or 18.

----------


## DrK

> Ouch. Well, potentially ouch. Is Kona flat-footed against that trap? He doesn't have any special abilities in that regard.


I would guess so as traps are like a surprise attack

----------


## CasualViking

> I would guess so as traps are like a surprise attack


I would assume so. I'm going to assume I'll nedd to make at least one more save (1d20+4)[*9*] before anyone has a chance to help me with the poison. Taking a standard action to change my active element to water, moving back towards the party.

----------


## Starbin

So with the immediate action to give you warning, you should get hit by three darts for 14 damage ... which two heals of the wand would get you to full ... (or one hit would get you to 5).  Now you're poisoned, but does anyone have a restoration or neutralize poison?

----------


## CasualViking

> So with the immediate action to give you warning, you should get hit by three darts for 14 damage ... which two heals of the wand would get you to full ... (or one hit would get you to 5).  Now you're poisoned, but does anyone have a restoration or neutralize poison?


Or even just a decent Heal check?

----------


## Yas392

Do multiple poisons stack?

*EDIT:* I missed the bit about multiple poisons stacking in DC. Moving on.

----------


## CasualViking

Str loss, round two: (1d3)[*3*]

Round three: Kona's heal check (1d20+3)[*19*], *fort save* - (1d20+4)[*12*], *Str dam* - (1d3)[*2*]
Round four: Kona's heal check (1d20+3)[*14*], *fort save* - (1d20+4)[*6*], *Str dam* - (1d3)[*2*]
Round five: Kona's heal check (1d20+3)[*18*], *fort save* - (1d20+4)[*9*], *Str dam* - (1d3)[*2*]
Round six: Kona's heal check (1d20+3)[*20*], *fort save* - (1d20+4)[*9*], *Str dam* - (1d3)[*3*]

EDIT: With one attack negated by Grimgor's counter, that stille leaves Kona 1 point from passing that save.

----------


## Yas392

A temporary band-aid to the poison.

----------


## CasualViking

DrK, Kona is at 4 Str damage by my reckoning (and will be paralyzed in 5 hours). Should I recalculate encumbrance? The rules are...ambiguous.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus can do that.....the next day after selecting his spells. he's pretty much spent already. this trip is taking much longer than we thought!

EDIT: also, would casting https://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-s...insect-scouts/ be helpful here?

----------


## DrK

> DrK, Kona is at 4 Str damage by my reckoning (and will be paralyzed in 5 hours). Should I recalculate encumbrance? The rules are...ambiguous.


I believe a change to Str alters carrying capacity. Or you can get the dwarf o carry everything

----------


## DrK

Insect scouts would work. Are you sending them upstairs or into the crevice and heading downards?

----------


## Starbin

> i believe a change to str alters carrying capacity. Or you can get the dwarf o carry everything


bring it oneth, knave!

----------


## BelGareth

> Insect scouts would work. Are you sending them upstairs or into the crevice and heading downards?


What does everyone think? upstairs?

----------


## DrK

apologies for the long absence. I got hit by a storm at work and haven't updtaed games for a while. I'm back now, storm is weathered (although my blood pressure is probably several points higher!)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I understand. I am not sure how to answer in the IC for the moment though.

----------


## RCgothic

Uh oh. Anyone got any ideas what this thing is?

----------


## Yas392

Characters need signal from Grimgor. He is the only one that seen the creature, yes?

----------


## DrK

Know (religion) checks would be the appropriate option to ID this evil looking thing

----------


## CasualViking

> Know (religion) checks would be the appropriate option to ID this evil looking thing


That'sa gonna be a "10 or less" from me.

----------


## RCgothic

Ditto. I've only got local and nobility. :Small Red Face:

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus doesn't have k religion

----------


## Starbin

Sorry for the delay ... I was swamped at work and on a mini-vacation.  *Religion* - (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## DrK

That is enough, I'll post Grimgor's results in the IC

----------


## CasualViking

Kona hands out +4 cold damage on attacks for allies within 15'. *initiative* - (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## RCgothic

I rolled a 21 for initiative in the wrong thread: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=244

----------


## DrK

> I rolled a 21 for initiative in the wrong thread: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=244


When I saw the Init roll pop up in the Wrath Righteous OOC I guessed as much
Or Tali was going to make a very exciting meeting with Irabeth!

----------


## Starbin

Initiative for Grimgor *Init* - (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## Yas392

*Tygar's Initiative:* (1d20+4)[*22*]

*Knowledge (Religion):* (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## DrK

Tygar can act as can Lara and Aramus,
If not I'll update on Wedensday for the Morhg's response to being blasted by Kona

----------


## Yas392

Can Tygar shoot the undead or does he needs to move?

----------


## DrK

> Can Tygar shoot the undead or does he needs to move?


He'd need to move. But with Init> 11 he can do a suprise action and then turn 1

----------


## RCgothic

Rolling properly:

Attack (1d20+13)[*27*] Crit (1d20+13)[*14*]
Hit but no crit.

----------


## CasualViking

rolling that cold damage...

(2d6+5)[*14*], (2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## CasualViking

Allies within 15' of Kona now deal +5 cold damage.

----------


## Starbin

Does that take place after your action on round 1?  If so, Grimgor will do the extra 5 damage if any of his attacks hit.

----------


## CasualViking

> Does that take place after your action on round 1?  If so, Grimgor will do the extra 5 damage if any of his attacks hit.


Partially. It's 3 points after Kona's first action.

----------


## Starbin

Oh, do we always get 2 pts from some aura, and now we get +3 more?  Or am I missing something?

----------


## CasualViking

> Oh, do we always get 2 pts from some aura, and now we get +3 more?  Or am I missing something?


It's.... _fiddly_. It was +1 before Kona's first action, +3 after the suprise round, and +5 (doesn't go higher than that) after this action. I'll be more proactive about it in the OOC

----------


## Starbin

> It's.... _fiddly_. It was +1 before Kona's first action, +3 after the suprise round, and +5 (doesn't go higher than that) after this action. I'll be more proactive about it in the OOC


Gotcha ... so my AOO would have been a +3 cold damage, and my round 1 attack would get +5 cold damage.

----------


## DrK

@Starbin

Unlucky on your dice rolls there. Your normal run of luck seems to continuing!

I'll wait till sunday for the other players o post then move onto the Mohrg after its been tagged by Kona and Lara

----------


## Starbin

> @Starbin
> 
> Unlucky on your dice rolls there. Your normal run of luck seems to continuing!
> 
> I'll wait till sunday for the other players o post then move onto the Mohrg after its been tagged by Kona and Lara


And yet you still manage to consistently hit the highest AC in the group  :Small Big Grin: 

PS - does the tongue have reach?

----------


## CasualViking

Kona takes a hit, but nothing worrying. I'm holding off on Kona's action to see if I need to grant Grimgor an extra save.

----------


## Starbin

Well, I was waiting to see if the thing could actually hit Grimgor, but here we go.  Using Enduring Shell to boost his Fort
*Fort vs 18* - (1d20+11)[*25*]

----------


## DrK

> And yet you still manage to consistently hit the highest AC in the group 
> 
> PS - does the tongue have reach?


Yes, disgusting slimy purple reach 




> Well, I was waiting to see if the thing could actually hit Grimgor, but here we go.  Using Enduring Shell to boost his Fort
> [roll0]


Nice, important save to hit that one

----------


## RCgothic

Attempting a parry using 1 panache and 1 AoO: (1d20+13)[*32*] Vs 25

----------


## RCgothic

Borked the attack rolls. :Small Sigh: 

Riposte: (1d20+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d20+13)[*30*] 

Attack: (1d20+13)[*28*] 
Crit: (1d20+13)[*21*]

Riposte is a nope, but attack looks like a confirmed critical to me! (Crit on a 15+)

----------


## DrK

Solid parry there and a critical hit! Ouch 
Lara is swashing and buckling her socks off

----------


## RCgothic

If it was a killing blow I get another panache back. :Small Cool:

----------


## DrK

> If it was a killing blow I get another panache back.


Then please regain your panache

----------


## RCgothic

Yay!  :Small Cool:

----------


## Yas392

So the attack missed Kona due to the aura?

----------


## CasualViking

> So the attack missed Kona due to the aura?


Nopa, Kona was down to 14 AC without armor, so even with the +3, it's still a hit. Fixing myself up with *Animus Healing* - (4d6)[*13*]

----------


## Yas392

For further CLWs until he is heal to a reasonable health. He will stop if a CLW result is 5 or greater.

*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*3*]
*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## BelGareth

oh bother, totally spaced the club, I assume everyone is ok with Aramus grabbing it?

----------


## Starbin

Grab away ... and I'm presuming we're taking the amulet too, but I'm guessing a magic user will probably take it for now.

----------


## BelGareth

oh yeah, the amulat, am i the resident spell caster?  :Small Frown:

----------


## RCgothic

The enemy rolled well!

Lara initiative: (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## DrK

fast for an old bird! is the undead drider

----------


## Yas392

Tygar is not going act before the drider with that abysmal roll.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## CasualViking

Initiative for Kona  (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## BelGareth

Holy moly.

Welp, Im glad I sent the centipede in first!!!

----------


## BelGareth

Rolling init
(1d20+4)[*15*]

Aramus is pretty much out of everything, but does have two feather tree tokens...if they can be useful? not sure they can tbh

----------


## DrK

Crit threat on poor Grimgor 

(1d20+8)[*22*] touch. (4d6+13)[*26*] total negative energy damage

----------


## CasualViking

(1d4)[*4*] random granted maneuver

Allies within Kona do *+4* Electricity damage.

----------


## CasualViking

*electricity1* - (2d6+4)[*15*], *electricity2* - (2d6+4)[*15*]

----------


## CasualViking

granted maneuver end of turn (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Starbin

Two questions .... how far away is the drider?  And whats the reflex DC?  Grimgor would likely charge in to engage and lock it down if he wins initiative (low likelihood) which may change the driders response ... unless it would still 5 step and fire bolts.  The added complication is what stance he would be in for the attack, and whether he would have used a boost or changed stance, it needed to use a counter.  

So initiative will drive Grumgors follow on actions, but Ill try to capture some of the basics now.

How fortuitous this dingleberry decides to a) retreat away from the reach, b) use a touch attack spell, and c) possibly blind us.  All the things Grimgor doesnt deal with well.  The crit is just insult to injury :Small Big Grin: 

*Initiative* - (1d20+8)[*25*]
*Reflex* - (1d20+5)[*21*] may change based on stance and/or counter

EDIT: Wow, TWO great rolls.  So Ill post with damage taken, but not sure if the creature will change its action.  Unless the ranged attack was the surprise round and this is for round one?

----------


## Yas392

Awaiting Lara's condition before I post for Tygar.

----------


## RCgothic

Injured about half way but functional.

----------


## Yas392

Oops, typo. I forget that Lara's initiative is lower than the drider. It should have been waiting for Drk's post to confirm Grimgor's HP.

----------


## Starbin

@Drk - just curious the gloomblind bolts were a surprise round attack that occurs before anyone can go, or if that's a first round attack and initiative applies.  If Grimgor goes first, he'll charge in and attack (and either boost or change stance).  If he's already taken a hit, he may do something different.  

also, how far is the thing right now?

----------


## DrK

> Two questions .... how far away is the drider?  And whats the reflex DC?  Grimgor would likely charge in to engage and lock it down if he wins initiative (low likelihood) which may change the driders response ... unless it would still 5 step and fire bolts.  The added complication is what stance he would be in for the attack, and whether he would have used a boost or changed stance, it needed to use a counter.  
> 
> So initiative will drive Grumgors follow on actions, but Ill try to capture some of the basics now.
> 
> How fortuitous this dingleberry decides to a) retreat away from the reach, b) use a touch attack spell, and c) possibly blind us.  All the things Grimgor doesnt deal with well.  The crit is just insult to injury
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1] may change based on stance and/or counter
> 
> EDIT: Wow, TWO great rolls.  So Ill post with damage taken, but not sure if the creature will change its action.  Unless the ranged attack was the surprise round and this is for round one?


Drider is 30ft away  (the far side of the room). For the init, after getting half the party I had rolled the rest and the Drider had still won so the Gloombind bolts were Round 1 (its like -Ve energy scorching ray so no Saving throws)





> Injured about half way but functional.


She sounds fine




> @Drk - just curious the gloomblind bolts were a surprise round attack that occurs before anyone can go, or if that's a first round attack and initiative applies.  If Grimgor goes first, he'll charge in and attack (and either boost or change stance).  If he's already taken a hit, he may do something different.  
> also, how far is the thing right now?


Its 30ft away, round 1, so feel free to charge in (joining Kona) and start slapping it around (post the gloomblind bolts)

----------


## Starbin

I thought gloomblind bolts had a blindness component ... no worries if they don't!

And I guess I wasted that awesome init roll :)

----------


## Yas392

Did Grimgor take 39 damage?

----------


## Starbin

No, 26.  DrK added the original damage to his crit roll.

----------


## Starbin

Sorry for the double post.  *Damage* - (2d6+12)[*19*] for damage.  

For potential crit: *Threat* - (1d20+10)[*25*], *Extra damage* - (4d6+24)[*35*]

----------


## DrK

Ouch! That was a savage critical rispote from Grimgor, clearly the dwarf did not enjoy being critically hit! 

After that, the sonic blast and Kona's elemental fury (sadly the Aramus's arrow missed) its very near death, We'll see if Captain Lara can finish it off before it tries to take someone down with it!

----------


## Starbin

Crits with a big 2-h weapon usually suck 😜

----------


## RCgothic

Status is 26/44 hp after that healing.

----------


## Yas392

Did that last parry fail to negate the attack?

----------


## RCgothic

Ah, sorry, I forgot about the earlier wave of healing. Correct Status is 38/44hp.

The parry in the fight before the drider was successful, but even so I wasn't quite at full health at that point and there was nothing to be done about the gloomblind bolts the drider fired.

----------


## Yas392

So all of our character's HP and Kona ability damagr from poison cured? Because Tygar will do something about it before our characters rest.

----------


## RCgothic

I'm at 43/44 after a night's rest, so I'm good for now.

Kona's poison damage probably does need seeing to though. 1 point of damage should have healed overnight.

----------


## Yas392

Will need to know how much ability damage Kona taken so Tygar can prep the amount of lesser restoration.

----------


## DrK

A DC15 heal check before the rest can also help him get back a bonus 1

----------


## RCgothic

So who wants to attempt the heal check?

If we're successful Kona would only be down 2, or 3 on a failure. Lara has a 0 modifier, so not me. :Small Red Face: 

Have we still got access to communal spider climb?

----------


## Yas392

Tygar succeeded his check. Just waiting for anyone else's heal check before I have Tygar prepare X number of lesser restoration the next day to do the rest.

----------


## RCgothic

Multiple heal checks don't stack, so there's no point anyone else rolling. Kona would now be down 2, so there's a 75% chance a single casting of lesser restoration will be sufficient, and a 100% chance 2 castings is enough.

You can prepare one instance whilst leaving another spell slot open, so you can see whether two castings are necessary before deciding.

Or you could just prepare two castings, and if one isn't needed we've got it for later. This place does seem very determined to poison us! :Small Eek:

----------


## Yas392

Not as bad as I thought. I overestimate the numbers.

----------


## BelGareth

HAH, Aramus has a higher heal check than the cleric, i find that amusing for some reason. 

I can take Communal spider climb again if you would like.

----------


## CasualViking

Can I be "pre-healed" for that +4 to my first poison save when the delay spell fades out?

----------


## CasualViking

Kona switches his protean cloak and his stance to provide a bonus to fortitude saves. 

Witout Heal skill assistance: 
*save 3* - (1d20+6)[*25*] *if failed* - (1d3)[*2*]
*save 4* - (1d20+6)[*16*] *if failed* - (1d3)[*2*]
*save 5* - (1d20+6)[*16*] *if failed* - (1d3)[*2*]
*save 6* - (1d20+6)[*26*] *if failed* - (1d3)[*1*]

EDIT: Nice

----------


## CasualViking

So, Kona is down 2 Str, and 1 lesser restoration would be nice-to-have.

----------


## BelGareth

> Can I be "pre-healed" for that +4 to my first poison save when the delay spell fades out?


Of course

*Heal* - (1d20+10)[*21*]
*Heal* - (1d20+10)[*19*]
*Heal* - (1d20+10)[*19*]
*Heal* - (1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## Yas392

That should bring him back to normal strength.

*EDIT:*  Other than exchanging spiritual weapon for lesser restoration, spells should remain the same and endure elements expended.

*EDIT2:* Regarding Aramus's higher modifier, druids have more skill points than cleric and I spread the points over 3/4 of his class skills.

----------


## BelGareth

> That should bring him back to normal strength.
> 
> *EDIT:*  Other than exchanging spiritual weapon for lesser restoration, spells should remain the same and endure elements expended.
> 
> *EDIT2:* Regarding Aramus's higher modifier, druids have more skill points than cleric and I spread the points over 3/4 of his class skills.


Lol, yeah, im just messing around. 

I have 4 Endure elements prepared, so everyone will get hit with it if needed.

----------


## Yas392

*@Drk* No reaction from Tygar's pebble before the descend?

----------


## DrK

> *@Drk* No reaction from Tygar's pebble before the descend?


No, they use a combination of scent, tremorsene and "heat" sense

----------


## DrK

@ Yas392

With a 10, Tygar thinks they are weird wormy creatures...

----------


## Yas392

I thought Resist Energy, Communal is ranged like the resist energy, mass from 3.5 but it got nerfed to touch. Going to revise my actions unless I can have Tygar tag all members with his actions.

----------


## DrK

> I thought Resist Energy, Communal is ranged like the resist energy, mass from 3.5 but it got nerfed to touch. Going to revise my actions unless I can have Tygar tag all members with his actions.


Heading down the slope most of you should be within touching range as he can reach out and high 5

----------


## Yas392

Edited post.

----------


## RCgothic

Lara's not very effective with ranged weapons btw. She can probably hit, but she'll be hitting at base damage -2. She's not strong enough nor feated for it.

----------


## Yas392

Fair enough. 

*@Drk* What is the size of the worms?

----------


## DrK

> Fair enough. 
> 
> *@Drk* What is the size of the worms?


They are large, ~15-20ft long

----------


## Starbin

Wow, those things got some kick! *Ref vs DC17* - (1d20+5)[*12*]

EDIT: And thanks for the energy resistance!

----------


## CasualViking

Allies near the closest worm deal +2 cold dam. 

Random maneuver granted, start of turn (1d4)[*4*]

*Spoiler: end of turn*
Show

(1d3)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

I'll give Grimgor and Felix till tomorrow then update the death worms

----------


## Starbin

Guess you didnt have to wait on me ... freaking dice.

Feast or famine over here, when all I want is average  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Apologies for the delay, its been a busy week
Kona's ice ball (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## RCgothic

I really hate these bugs.

Reflex against damage DC15: (1d20+8)[*9*]

Parry and riposte DC19: (1d20+11)[*28*] using 1 insp and riposte (1d20+11)[*29*] (1d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## RCgothic

2 damage to blade. 8 remaining.

Attack against Lara parries, so no damage. Riposte is a critical threat, so critical confirmation: (1d20+11)[*31*] damage (1d20+22)[*29*] total.

And reflex again DC15: (1d20+8)[*27*]

No more damage (2) total, and crit confirmed with a nat 20! 1 INSP recovered and 27 damage dealt.

----------


## DrK

> 2 damage to blade. 8 remaining.
> 
> Attack against Lara parries, so no damage. Riposte is a critical threat, so critical confirmation: (3d6)[*10*] damage [roll1] total.
> 
> And reflex again DC15: [roll2]
> 
> No more damage (2) total, and crit confirmed with a nat 20! 1 INSP recovered and 27 damage dealt.


And 1 of the deathworms killed by the angry Lara! 

But another DC15 reflex save for half damage of (3d6)[*10*] damage to the blade even as you kill  it

----------


## Starbin

Well damn ... not sure what Grimgor is here for  :Small Big Grin: 

Is the worm on the roof reachable, given a large creature + reach weapon?

----------


## RCgothic

> And 1 of the deathworms killed by the angry Lara! 
> 
> But another DC15 reflex save for half damage of [roll0] damage to the blade even as you kill  it


Reflex already rolled and passed, and as half damage would certainly bring 3d6 under hardness 10, it amounts to zero.  :Small Cool:

----------


## DrK

> Well damn ... not sure what Grimgor is here for 
> 
> Is the worm on the roof reachable, given a large creature + reach weapon?


If large and reach then yes

----------


## Starbin

> If large and reach then yes


I mean the creature is large and I have a reach weapon.

----------


## CasualViking

Will a 20' climb put me in regular melee range?

----------


## DrK

> Well damn ... not sure what Grimgor is here for 
> 
> Is the worm on the roof reachable, given a large creature + reach weapon?





> Will a 20' climb put me in regular melee range?


Its directly above you so youd have to run to the wall of the cavern and then go up and across. If you coiled reach the roof directly youd be okay

----------


## Yas392

Is channel energy not possible to heal all party members without including the enemy/ies?

----------


## DrK

> Is channel energy not possible to heal all party members without including the enemy/ies?


You can heal people without healing the monster

----------


## Yas392

Getting bad rolls for Perception. Hope someone rolls a high number for perception.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Considering the description, should I cast the endure elements spell or is the current heat not dangerous?

----------


## DrK

> Considering the description, should I cast the endure elements spell or is the current heat not dangerous?


Not hot enough to require Fort saves. Just hot and sweaty like an average day in the jungle

----------


## RCgothic

Uh oh ...  :Small Eek:

----------


## Starbin

Le sigh 
*Will vs DC 17* - (1d20+8)[*18*]

EDIT:  :Small Cool:

----------


## DrK

> Le sigh 
> (1d20)[*6*]
> 
> EDIT:


Starbin, you passed a save!

My reflex save (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

Also, sorry for slow posting, was slammed at work but catching up now.

----------


## Starbin

Yeah, another opportunity to roll a one two.  *Will vs DC15* - (1d20+8)[*10*]

If I read some of the rules correctly, psychic stuff counts as magic?  If so, add 2 to the save as necessary.

EDIT: There it is.  Funny enough, even with the +2 from dwarven resiliency and the +2 I forgot from the protection from evil, I still fail (one of only two possibilities).  Suffice to say, I think my last few rolls on this site have brought my luck back into the right place.

*EDIT 2: Don't forget those w/in 10' get a +2 will save (morale) in addition to the Protection from Evil!*

----------


## BelGareth

> Yeah, another opportunity to roll a one two.  [roll0]
> 
> If I read some of the rules correctly, psychic stuff counts as magic?  If so, add 2 to the save as necessary.
> 
> EDIT: There it is.  Funny enough, even with the +2 from dwarven resiliency and the +2 I forgot from the protection from evil, I still fail (one of only two possibilities).  Suffice to say, I think my last few rolls on this site have brought my luck back into the right place.


Perfectly balanced, as all things should be.

----------


## CasualViking

Will save, just off the sheet: (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## CasualViking

Is it hovering within melee range of the ground?

----------


## RCgothic

Hey DrK, did you mean Lara?  :Small Eek:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Is there any kind of knowledge roll that could be used to identify the creature?

----------


## CasualViking

crit confirm: (1d20+10)[*17*], (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## CasualViking

Grimgor gets new save. Everyone near Kona does +5 electricity damage on attacks.

----------


## Starbin

I'm starting to really like Kona.  I'm sure by this point Grimgor already did  :Small Big Grin:  

Here's hoping it wasn't wasted.  I think I figured out it should be +14 total w/dwarven resiliency, protection from evil and the insight bonus ...*Will* - (1d20+14)[*22*]

Thanks CasualViking!

@DrK - I'm didn't see an answer, but I'm presuming this thing isn't stupid, so it didn't get within melee (unless it has to), so that picking up his weapon won't generate any AOO.

----------


## CasualViking

@Starbin, where are you getting multiple rounds on Encouraging Roar from? It's listed as just one round.

----------


## Starbin

> @Starbin, where are you getting multiple rounds on Encouraging Roar from? It's listed as just one round.


Community-Minded trait: Any morale bonuses you confer upon your allies through your own abilities or spells last 2 additional rounds

----------


## CasualViking

> Community-Minded trait: Any morale bonuses you confer upon your allies through your own abilities or spells last 2 additional rounds


Coooooooolll......

----------


## RCgothic

Lara Will save: (1d20+6)[*13*] (+2 base, +2 PfE, +2 Aegis)

----------


## CasualViking

Since Lara fails her save before Kona takes his action, can I take the option to spend Psionic Focus to grant her a new save as well?

----------


## RCgothic

Just as long as you're aware there's still only half a chance she passes! Will save is not a strong point.

----------


## Starbin

Well you get another +2 insight too

----------


## DrK

> Is it hovering within melee range of the ground?


Yes its hovering only 1-2 ft above the ground




> Hey DrK, did you mean Lara?


Yes sorry, you are in too many games with me  :Small Smile: 




> Is there any kind of knowledge roll that could be used to identify the creature?


Dungeoneering




> I'm starting to really like Kona.  I'm sure by this point Grimgor already did  
> 
> Here's hoping it wasn't wasted.  I think I figured out it should be +14 total w/dwarven resiliency, protection from evil and the insight bonus ...[roll0]
> 
> Thanks CasualViking!
> 
> @DrK - I'm didn't see an answer, but I'm presuming this thing isn't stupid, so it didn't get within melee (unless it has to), so that picking up his weapon won't generate any AOO.


Its stopped outside of melee range as it is indeed a smart cookie




> Since Lara fails her save before Kona takes his action, can I take the option to spend Psionic Focus to grant her a new save as well?


Yes that would be fine

----------


## RCgothic

So, rerolling WILL (1d20+8)[*13*] +2 base +2 aura(morale) +2PfE(resistance) +2 insight(insight)

Edit:  :Redcloak:

----------


## Starbin

Sorry - you must have grabbed my dice  :Small Tongue:

----------


## RCgothic

Welp, everyone else should be able to handle this for a round, right?

----------


## Starbin

> Welp, everyone else should be able to handle this for a round, right?


We got it, Capn!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Dungeoneering


Thanks! I will have Isaac make its own check. Time for the little guy to hopefully assist on this matter.

(1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

I'm back from trip where I had far less time than I expected, was expecting a holiday where I could update everything, I was wrong!

----------


## Yas392

I forgot that I have not posted actions for the round before your post. Can Tygar act again or is his action considered next round?

----------


## Starbin

> I forgot that I have not posted actions for the round before your post. Can Tygar act again or is his action considered next round?


DrK is usually pretty good about letting you catch up on your actions ... especially if you say that last round you cast a spell.  This round could be 'stuff'!

And now, for the chance to frick up again (51 damage?  Damn! ... oh wait, that's how much it has taken.  Whew)
*Will vs DC15* - (1d20+12)[*24*] ...

EDIT ... whew

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Oops. Forgot to roll for ranged touch attack:

(1d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## Yas392

I am going to wait until his confirmation.

----------


## CasualViking

Will save vs wave of pain: (1d20+9)[*12*]. Includes +2 morale from Grimgor's Aegis, because he was nearby when it happened.

----------


## CasualViking

Crit conform for the wakizashi: (1d20+10)[*19*] (1d6+6)[*10*]

NEW AURA: Allies within 15' of the fishy gain a +3 morale bonus to saves vs. mind-affecting. There's curretly no bonus energy dmage for being near.

----------


## Starbin

> I am going to wait until his confirmation.


Your call ... just passing along what I've gleaned from a few years gaming with DrK.  In this format it's sometimes better to provide more and let the DM adjust, but completely understand your reluctance to press without a thumbs up.

----------


## DrK

> I forgot that I have not posted actions for the round before your post. Can Tygar act again or is his action considered next round?


If you do 2 actions this round I can then adjudicate best I can without having to redo everything else. In general if you are skipped then post 2 actions and I'll arrange them in the most logical way

----------


## DrK

> I forgot that I have not posted actions for the round before your post. Can Tygar act again or is his action considered next round?





> Your call ... just passing along what I've gleaned from a few years gaming with DrK.  In this format it's sometimes better to provide more and let the DM adjust, but completely understand your reluctance to press without a thumbs up.


Spent too long in games together now  :Small Smile: 

I'll give Belgarath and RCGothic another day or so then will post for the nasty psychic fish

----------


## Yas392

> If you do 2 actions this round I can then adjudicate best I can without having to redo everything else. In general if you are skipped then post 2 actions and I'll arrange them in the most logical way


That is nice.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

So, any opinions on the subject of what to do next?  :Small Smile: 

I want to hear about it before making any new actions on the OOC.

----------


## Starbin

Sorry I havent posted yet, but Grimgor will suggest turning back for now.  Searching the Underdark might be a longer term effort  :Small Tongue:

----------


## RCgothic

Yes, I agree.

----------


## RCgothic

Is anybody tracking our loot from this little side quest?

----------


## RCgothic

Sigh.

----------


## CasualViking

> Is anybody tracking our loot from this little side quest?


I am now. posts must be longer.

----------


## Yas392

That escalated.

----------


## RCgothic

Forgot to roll initiative: (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## CasualViking

Kona initiative (1d20+8)[*21*]. Knowledge: Planes? _*checks sheet*_. Nope. 

Maneuver granted start of fight: (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

> Kona initiative [roll0]. Knowledge: Planes? _*checks sheet*_. Nope. 
> 
> Maneuver granted start of fight: [roll1]


Its a blue demon frog of pure spite and chaos! Best kill it  :Small Smile:

----------


## Yas392

*Knowledge (Planes):*  (1d20+4)[*8*]

*EDIT:* Guess it is a blue humanoid frog to him.

----------


## CasualViking

> Its a blue demon frog of pure spite and chaos! Best kill it


Well.... between hard, fast and accurate, I've already chosen which two to pick this round.

----------


## Starbin

*Initiative* - (1d20+8)[*20*] for all the marbles ..

----------


## RCgothic

Welp, I think we've probably lost Vindalf.

A low-level NPC warrior probably can't take a hit a crit and a chaos hammer, whatever his stats are.

----------


## DrK

> Welp, I think we've probably lost Vindalf.
> 
> A low-level NPC warrior probably can't take a hit a crit and a chaos hammer, whatever his stats are.


Yup, poor Vindalf just went "splat"

I'll wait for Grimgor OR Lara OR Aramus and then move us on a round

----------


## DaOldeWolf

So, about my knowledge question? What should I roll?

----------


## DrK

> So, about my knowledge question? What should I roll?


Apologies, know (planes) for our froggy friend

----------


## Starbin

*Will vs DC 16* - (1d20+10)[*12*] ... remember, everyone w/in 10' of Grimgor got +3 AC and +2 will saves

EDIT - remember ... it is NOT a 75% chance of success.  It is 25% of likely failing.

----------


## Starbin

Sorry for the double post, but just in case this crits ...
*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*16*], *Damage* - (8d6+12)[*47*]

----------


## Yas392

@RCGothic @CasualViking Don't forget the healing from channel energy that heals for 11 damage.

----------


## DrK

I think the the 11 healing may have saved Kona

----------


## DrK

> [roll0] ... remember, everyone w/in 10' of Grimgor got +3 AC and +2 will saves
> 
> EDIT - remember ... it is NOT a 75% chance of success.  It is 25% of likely failing.


I like how you embrace your normal luck in these games

----------


## Starbin

> I like how you embrace your normal luck in these games


Know yourself and your enemy and in 100 battles you'll never see defeat :D

----------


## Yas392

Haven't heard from Bel for a while. Is he still with us or has he dropped this game?

----------


## RCgothic

> The deck of the Sea Wyvren and the more distant Nixie look like charnel yards with crew and passengers slowly trying to recover from the unholy blights. The Sea Wyvren faring better where Tygar had saved several of the crew as they lay dying.


This is what I was responding to in suggesting Tygar go to the Nixie btw. Seemed like we only have injured now (which our NPC adept can sort over several days), but Nixie likely still has dying unless one of the Jade Ravens has a healing burst, but I doubt it.

Bel's had to drop from several games, it does seem like this might be one of them.

----------


## Yas392

> This is what I was responding to in suggesting Tygar go to the Nixie btw. Seemed like we only have injured now (which our NPC adept can sort over several days), but Nixie likely still has dying unless one of the Jade Ravens has a healing burst, but I doubt it.
> 
> Bel's had to drop from several games, it does seem like this might be one of them.


I see. It is not just the area our characters are in.

----------


## RCgothic

The slaad cast unholy blight on Nixie.

----------


## Yas392

> The slaad cast unholy blight on Nixie.


Yeah. I caught the bit and edited my posts. Kind of easy to missed because of how chaotic the battle was.

----------


## Starbin

Here we go ... *Sense motive* - (1d20+12)[*15*]

My God ... just can't do it.

----------


## RCgothic

This is unlikely to work, but attempting it anyway... Sense motive (1d20+8)[*13*]

Perception (1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## Starbin

It's definitely one I wish was a Take 10 option ... What's the point of having a +12 modifier if you regularly roll below average?

Also, I'm not trying to game anything, but Grimgor doesn't trust anyone who immediately starts questioning how long we were at sea.  Lots of ways to insinuate there was a mistake that don't require him to call us crazy.

----------


## Yas392

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*22*]

For extra sentry.

----------


## CasualViking

*sense motive* - (1d20+13)[*22*]
*sense motive* - (1d20+13)[*18*]...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I can roll perception. 

(1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## CasualViking

... i suppose that was actually a round of combat, so Kona gets granted maneuvers. 
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d3)[*2*]

----------


## RCgothic

What do people think we should do here? Ideally I'd like to extract some form of damages, but I'm not sure of a way to getting them. I figure threatening to kill and maim priests until our casualty lists match would be frowned upon.  :Small Confused: 

Also that governor and his posse are really starting to annoy me.

----------


## CasualViking

> What do people think we should do here? Ideally I'd like to extract some form of damages, but I'm not sure of a way to getting them. I figure threatening to kill and maim priests until our casualty lists match would be friends upon. 
> 
> Also that governor and his posse are really starting to annoy me.


Full "Tarantino movie" this temple.

----------


## RCgothic

I was thinking more Black Pearl meets Port Royal.

----------


## DrK

What will Captain Lara do next?!

----------


## RCgothic

> Full "Tarantino movie" this temple.


I think we might be back into "Tarantino Movie This Temple" territory.

----------


## Yas392

How much gold do each of our characters get from the last island?

----------


## DrK

> How much gold do each of our characters get from the last island?


I'm not sure. I've not been keeping track of the treasure

*@ ALL* Will you be getting the Jade Ravens to help you on the rescue/raid? Or stay back and guard the ships

----------


## RCgothic

I could go either way on the Jade Ravens.

Strongly tempted to get the _Wyvern_ and the _Nixie_ to stand off and bombard the governor's manse to cause a distraction. Because missions are always a lot more fun with a bombardment causing chaos. :Sabine:

----------


## Starbin

Ill post later but Grim needs to at least attempt a check to see if our new friend is telling the truth. 
*Sense Motive* - (1d20+12)[*26*] or 22 if he can take 10 

And for any knowledge he can glean from *Religion* - (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## Yas392

*Sense Motive Tara:* (1d20+7)[*19*]

*Knowledge (Religion) Tara:* (1d20+4)[*7*]

Need to know how much gold each of our characters are getting because some of our characters are going to purchase stuff and someone laid claim to items from the loot.

----------


## CasualViking

Grimgor gets 1,850 and a +1 battle axe. Aramus gets a magical club ad amulet. Lara, Tygar, Felix and Kona get 3,000, and we have about 700 gp left in the pool.

----------


## DrK

> Ill post later but Grim needs to at least attempt a check to see if our new friend is telling the truth. 
> [roll0] or 22 if he can take 10 
> 
> And for any knowledge he can glean from [roll1]





> *Sense Motive Tara:* [roll0]
> 
> *Knowledge (Religion) Tara:* [roll1]
> 
> Need to know how much gold each of our characters are getting because some of our characters are going to purchase stuff and someone laid claim to items from the loot.


Tara seems to be telling the truth. She's clearly terrified and out of her depth




> I could go either way on the Jade Ravens.
> 
> Strongly tempted to get the _Wyvern_ and the _Nixie_ to stand off and bombard the governor's manse to cause a distraction. Because missions are always a lot more fun with a bombardment causing chaos.


Is that the "danger close" fire support?

----------


## Yas392

> Grimgor gets 1,850 and a +1 battle axe. Aramus gets a magical club ad amulet. Lara, Tygar, Felix and Kona get 3,000, and we have about 700 gp left in the pool.


Isn't Aramus not counted because Bel dropped this game?

----------


## CasualViking

> Isn't Aramus not counted because Bel dropped this game?


Right. We have 3368 cash. Once we unload the loot, the shares will be 4.200 each, (3.200 and a magic axe for Grimgor)

----------


## Yas392

4200 gold. I need to come up with a list of purchase for Tygar. Pearl of Power seems like a start.

----------


## Starbin

Hey, I'm okay with throwing the axe into the pool ... I have a magic weapon, and was just carrying it for the time.  Battle Axe ... dwarf, you know.

We also had a flaming composite bow and some scrolls.  Were those all claimed, or thrown into the pot?

----------


## DrK

I'll give you guys another couple of days to do the shopping then we can move into Evil ritual sacrifice raid

----------


## CasualViking

Getting the _correct_ sale value for the +1 flaming composite str 12 longbow, and liquidating the axe, makes each share 4.600 instead. 

The scrolls are assigned to Felix. Should we sell them instead?

----------


## DrK

As an aside whilst you sort the shopping for each of yourselves. 
Will you be setting sail and then sneaking back into the town under the cover of twighlight to raid the governer's mansion?

----------


## CasualViking

I'll buy a +2 dex belt and a lesser scarab talisman.

----------


## Starbin

> As an aside whilst you sort the shopping for each of yourselves. 
> Will you be setting sail and then sneaking back into the town under the cover of twighlight to raid the governer's mansion?


Go figure, but I like this idea

----------


## CasualViking

What's the governor's mansion like? Is it adjacent to a steep sea cliff? Wht about the temple building, what's that like?

----------


## Yas392

Adding scroll of Magic Circle Against Evil  and Spring Loaded Sheathe x2 to Tygar's list of purchases.

----------


## DrK

> What's the governor's mansion like? Is it adjacent to a steep sea cliff? Wht about the temple building, what's that like?


THe Templ is a standard sort of temple like a normal church in the middle of town. The govenrer's mansion is inland and has a small wall around it and then looks like a country estate with oak trees replaced with palm trees

----------


## Yas392

Edited my latest post to move things along.

----------


## CasualViking

perception (1d20+13)[*28*]

----------


## Yas392

How long does it takes to sneak into the house?

----------


## DrK

> How long does it takes to sneak into the house?


Only 2-3 minutes

----------


## CasualViking

alright, lets change course and go down in the basdement

----------


## Yas392

Edited in extra bit in latest post in response to the party going downstairs.

----------


## DrK

Sorry for the delay in getting back to posting after landing at the start of week. I came down with a travel lurgy, but on the mend now

----------


## CasualViking

I did a quick sheet check, and none of us can deal with locked doors. And only Grimgor is even equipped to destroy it.

----------


## DrK

> I did a quick sheet check, and none of us can deal with locked doors. And only Grimgor is even equipped to destroy it.


I like that "hit door really hard" is the solution here  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

If the place didn't seem so deserted, I'd find someone to attempt coercion on. If there's any way to get line of sight to the other side I could teleport. And there's checking it _is_ actually locked. But breaking and entering is probably our best option given nobody has any mechanical skill.

I suppose we could try knocking? "Pizza delivery!"

----------


## Starbin

Was Grimgor able to get a partial wand of silence?  Or a few scrolls that someone could cast?  It would come in handy here

----------


## CasualViking

Manuver ranted, start of surprise round: (1d4)[*4*]

Allies within 15' of the door opening do *+4* electricity damage with attacks.

----------


## Starbin

> Was Grimgor able to get a partial wand of silence?  Or a few scrolls that someone could cast?  It would come in handy here


Sooooo that was no silence stuff I guess.  Sorry guys, better luck next time.  

Now lets see, Grimgor could charge the thing but not the leader.  Of course that would leave him open to the cultists on one round 1.  In his defensive zone hell have lots of AOO capacity, but its less valuable if they are all in melee.  I think the leader is the most dangerous with Magik, and the beastie next.  But if anyone can take the crowd out of the situation, that would be cool.   Whaddya all think?

----------


## Yas392

I take it that Magic Circle is read?

*EDIT:* Tygar would have cast it from seeing the result of his detect magic.

----------


## Starbin

So first, *Will vs DC 13* - (1d20+8)[*11*].

Second, the mouths need to hit first, then I would apply the grapple checks, right?  What happens for multiple grapples?  Do you have to break each individual one?

----------


## Starbin

> So first, (1d100)[*41*].
> 
> Second, the mouths need to hit first, then I would apply the grapple checks, right?  What happens for multiple grapples?  Do you have to break each individual one?


Damn, I regularly fail the easiest rolls ... 

Well, here's my confusion roll: (1d100)[*41*], and because I'm usually unlucky, here's the damage roll: (1d8+2)[*6*]

remember, everyone has +2 attack/damage [morale] and +4 armor class[morale] ... and allies w/in 10' have +3 AC [morale] to Will saves

----------


## DrK

> So first, [roll0].
> 
> Second, the mouths need to hit first, then I would apply the grapple checks, right?  What happens for multiple grapples?  Do you have to break each individual one?


If any hit they are allowed the grapple check. If any grapple you are grappled, I just rolled each one to see if you ended up as grappled or not

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Wishing you all a Merry christmas!

----------


## Yas392

Happy Snowdown. 

Just waiting for Lara's save then I will have Tygar act. He may counter the effect depending on whether Lara does pass save. Tygar prioritizes cover before the confusion effect. Is he unaffected?

*Spiritual Weapon Attack vs Governer:* (1d20+6)[*25*]

*Force Damage:* (1d8+1)[*4*]

----------


## CasualViking

*kona will* - (1d20+9)[*19*]

Joyful Yule, everyone.

----------


## CasualViking

Granting Grimgor another save doesn't do anything at this point, but Kona doesn't know that.

----------


## Starbin

> Granting Grimgor another save doesn't do anything at this point, but Kona doesn't know that.


Why not?  I'm not sure I understand ...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, lets take a will save roll first. 

(1d20+7)[*13*]

EDit: Oops, that should have been a 5. So, I failed the save.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## CasualViking

> Why not?  I'm not sure I understand ...


Because, AFICT, it only lasts for one round, and Grimgor already acted for his one confused round.

----------


## Starbin

Is it an immediate action?  If so, I would guess he could re-save right away

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Happy new year, guys!

----------


## RCgothic

Happy New Year! Sorry for the interruption, I got Covid over the break. Trying to get back into all my games now. :Small Red Face: 

And a bit of a nasty one to come back to! Lara is very ill-equipped to resist will saves!

Using Charmed Life Vs Hold Person WILL DC16: (1d20+5)[*11*]

2 uses remaining today.

And as that takes an immediate action she can't do it twice, so regular Will Vs Confusion DC12: (1d20+2)[*16*]

Edit: Well she isn't confused, but she is in trouble! :Small Eek:

----------


## Yas392

> Happy New Year! Sorry for the interruption, I got Covid over the break. Trying to get back into all my games now.
> 
> And a bit of a nasty one to come back to! Lara is very ill-equipped to resist will saves!
> 
> Using Charmed Life Vs Hold Person WILL DC16: [roll0]
> 
> 2 uses remaining today.
> 
> And as that takes an immediate action she can't do it twice, so regular Will Vs Confusion DC12: [roll1]
> ...


Tygar came prepared for that. The Governor must be pissed.

----------


## RCgothic

> Tygar came prepared for that. The Governor must be pissed.

----------


## Yas392

Does Lara gets her actions once paralysis is removed?

----------


## DrK

Right, I've survived Week 1!  :Small Eek: 

And caught this game up, 1 down ~5 to go....

But Grimgor got a save and passed and Lara is un-paralysed so both of them can get their turn

----------


## RCgothic

Nat 20, so that's a critical threat!

Confirm: (1d20+11)[*26*] damage: to (1d6+24)[*30*] (precise damage not multiplied).

----------

